# Fall weed control



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am trying to control some of the weed in the hay field. I have a thorny weed, been told it is a locust weed. Any way Is it good to spray for weeds after a frost ? Suggestions on a good weed control. I would think that would be better than waiting till spring.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

There are several herbicicdes labled for legume hays that recommend to spray after dormacy of the plant in the fall. Velpar is one herbicide that can be sprayed in the late fall. The label can be looked up on line. You may want to look up Butyrac, Raptor, and Pursuit also - if controlling weeds in a legume monoculture or close to it. If controlling weeds in mixed stands 2 -4 D versions may be helpful for some weeds and do little damage to legume components after review of the labels. Otherwise if a grass only stand then it would be real easy to control weeds - look up Forefront, Milestone, Remedy, 2-4-D Ester or Amine.


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

If your pasture is small enough spot spraying with Round-up with a ATV sparyer could work.

Its good to spray after a "soft" frost because the plants are vulnerable and sending lots of stuff into the roots so any systemic herbicide would work better than a contact herbicide.

After a "hard" frost, basically when everythings froze up, you just wasting time and money.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

You can use a pre-emergent like casarone. Prevents germination. Since your field is already in grass or alfalfa it would just stop the germination of weed seed in the spring. It won't kill grass but it would prevent grass germination.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

nwfarmer said:


> You can use a pre-emergent like casarone. Prevents germination. Since your field is already in grass or alfalfa it would just stop the germination of weed seed in the spring. It won't kill grass but it would prevent grass germination.


Have you actually used that product in a field or pasture situation? If so, what effect did it have?


----------

